# PPB.14/3. location ?



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

weather is looking to be near perfect (depending on how you like it) for tommorrow, and im reel keen for a early AM session before work somewhere.

I'd like to have another crak at Ricketts... but im fair bloody keen to get a good feed of flatties and hopefully (my first) Squid out from Chelsea. Sunnyside is really producing and Hoit got a sweet mixed bag there the other day so im in a bit of a pickle as to where to head to.

Is anybody else going for a fish tommorrow, would they like some company and where would they like to fish???


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd love to get out for a fish, but I'm snowed under at work and may not be able, will know by the end of the day though.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Tony, but I'm way over the otherside of town to far away from the water. Good luck if ya get out its looks like a pearler of a day out there!

Milt,


----------

